# Be Safe, Learn Something, and Have Fun!



## HighRockWoodworking (Mar 30, 2010)

Back when I was in the Army I flew a lot with an old instructor pilot that before each flight he would say "be safe, learn something, and have fun". He was very specific about the order it was said and it has always stayed with me and believe it translates to anything we do, especially woodworking. Whether you are a hobbyist or a professional woodworker safety should always be your first goal after that hopefully we will learn something and have fun doing it.
Most of the accidents I have had myself or witnessed others have been due to user error and being 6 years prior military, a project manager on large construction jobs, and a life long woodworker I have had plenty of opportunity to hurt myself. Most of us tend to forget some of the basics when we are on a tight schedule or have a lot on our minds. Below are a few general safety practices that I use and hope others will incorporate into their woodworking and well any other endeavor they partake in.
• Always unplug machines when adjusting them. I make it a habit to leave my machines unplugged when I am not using them and although it takes a few seconds longer each time to reach down and plug them up, it could safe me from an accident. 
• Wear safety glasses when working with machinery. Keep extra sets around so that you always have a pair on hand. 
• Wear hearing protection, most of us are pretty good about wearing safety glasses but forget about hearing protection. The most damaging noise to our ears is often at a decibel that we cannot even hear.
• Avoid wearing loose clothing. Shirt sleeves and tails can get caught in saws and drill and cause serious harm. Tuck in your shirt and if wearing long sleeves roll them up to avoid possible mishaps.
• Avoid standing in the path of possible kickback. When using table saws and planers avoid standing directly behind the board. I try and position myself so that if the board kicks back I am out of harms way. I have had a board kickback when I was growing up and cracked an oak garage door, luckily I was standing to the side and the board missed me!
• Always keep a respirator on hand. We often think of wearing a respirator when spraying chemicals but wood dust can be just as harmful. Woods such as Cocobolo, Ebony, Teak, and Wenge can cause respiratory problems and even woods such as Oak and Birch can cause irritation. 
• Avoid distractions. Many of us use our home shops as a way to get away and as a stress reliever. But after a long day at our "day jobs" or if you are a professional woodworker thinking about a deadline we do not always have our full attention at the task at hand. Maybe try and work on a few not so hazardous tasks when you first get in the shop until you have had a moment to relax and concentrate on the task ahead. 
• Keep your tools sharp! Keeping your tools sharpened is one of the best preventive measures other than your safety equipment for preventing kickback. A dull blade or bit is much more likely to catch or throw splinters than a sharp tool. 
These are just a few tips that I use every time I go into the shop and there are many more that I have not even included. By far the best safety practice that we can have is to just slow down and think before we do something. So remember: 
BE SAFE, LEARN SOMETHING, AND HAVE FUN!!!

For more info and projects visit my site and please leave a comment while you are there so that I can improve.

http://highrockwoodworking.com

Chris Adkins


----------



## salgal (May 4, 2010)

Chris, on unplugging tools…I work in a cabinet shop and we are required to unplug for adjustments. Our maintenence crew years ago went around the shop and tied both ends of male/female cords together with about 12" string. (almost nothing plugs in the wall). This way when you grab one end you get the other…

A story about distractions…one of our guys is a volunteer firefighter and is permitted to respond during work hours. He was running a jointer when his pager went off. He took his front hand off the board, tilted his pager towards his head to hear, and put his hand back on the board….almost. Unfortunately when he tilted his head, he also pulled back….nobody wants a nickname like Stumpy….

Good reminder, thanks!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

We have a couple pages of shop mishaps that include about all the things you've mentioned just to remind people of the actual events. Some of us have shown our wounds even to remind our comrades to do as you say be safe, keep your mind on your work, but also enjoy your craft, as always thanks for the reminder. I lost a fingertip 2 days before xmas trying to hurry and get my presents made, as it happened, none were made. I was a bit short. LOL!!!!


----------



## HighRockWoodworking (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. It is important that we remind ourselves from time to time of the basics.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've seen a table saw turn on without touching the switch. Once you see that, you'll *always* unplug your tools before changing bits/blades.


----------

